# Going to learn a trade?



## Lance (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm hoping to get out of the country, having finished schooling (only 17!) and live in america. I'm looking for work as a carpenter / joiner, preferrably doing construction but i'll take the furniture if it's all i can get.. and was wondering if anyone knew what i'd need to do to be allowed to stay there? i'd need a work visa, i know, but is there much to go through?

Please, any comments about me being too young to go abroad on my own? To yourselves. There are a couple of families that know mine quite closely in houston and galveston, so I'll be ok if i'm within driving distance of them 

Also, anyone know a carpenter looking for understudies / apprentices in the houston area?  Though i'm starting calling scores of them soon, so I'm bound to find someone.

Ta all! and Hello  first post!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Lance said:


> I'm hoping to get out of the country, having finished schooling (only 17!) and live in america. I'm looking for work as a carpenter / joiner, preferrably doing construction but i'll take the furniture if it's all i can get.. and was wondering if anyone knew what i'd need to do to be allowed to stay there? i'd need a work visa, i know, but is there much to go through?
> 
> Please, any comments about me being too young to go abroad on my own? To yourselves. There are a couple of families that know mine quite closely in houston and galveston, so I'll be ok if i'm within driving distance of them
> 
> ...


Basically, it ain't gonna happen. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news and all that, but better that than getting your hopes up without addressing the crux of the problem -- there is no suitable visa for your plans.


----------



## Lance (Jun 8, 2008)

You can't be serious? no way to get into a country to take a JOB? because that's all I'd be doing, as that's how you train for carpentry! i'd be on a wage and paying taxes, and they'd not let me in? 

bunch of morons, if that's the case.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Totally serious.


----------



## RICHNTRISH (Jun 4, 2008)

You'll be lucky !! 
Your only young choose your trade wisely now and in 5 years you will be able to make it happen .


----------



## Lance (Jun 8, 2008)

Well... would wood be a good skill? A lot of american houses are wooden... I'd want to do furniture, eventually - I suppose that goes anywhere, but I was hoping to do america first! and keep moving around after some years there.. blasted visas.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

The chance that you will ever get a visa for the US as a carpenter is pretty much zero. We do not have, nor have we ever had, a sufficient shortage to put carpenters on the list of needed professions. An employer would have to provide evidence that it wasn't possible to hire an American or a green card holder to do the job, spend money and probably hire a lawyer to handle the application, and be willing to wait until the application was processed. That is if you were already a skilled and experienced carpenter.


----------



## Lance (Jun 8, 2008)

> The chance that you will ever get a visa for the US as a carpenter is pretty much zero. We do not have, nor have we ever had, a sufficient shortage to put carpenters on the list of needed professions. An employer would have to provide evidence that it wasn't possible to hire an American or a green card holder to do the job, spend money and probably hire a lawyer to handle the application, and be willing to wait until the application was processed. That is if you were already a skilled and experienced carpenter.


poo 

Oh well. There's plenty more to the world than america  If there's no chance, I'd still pick the carpentry.


----------

